# Best GH around atm?



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

As the title says. Whats your opinion?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Genatropin, Humatrope, Nutropin


----------



## DannySprings (Nov 18, 2011)

^^^^^^^

this

ansomone


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

pharma grade, ive only tried Pfizer and Ansomone, Ansomone won it for me, felt so much stronger. Had to half my dose then eventually come off it, sides were too great.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> pharma grade, ive only tried Pfizer and Ansomone, Ansomone won it for me, felt so much stronger. Had to half my dose then eventually come off it, sides were too great.


Iv heard a few people say ansomone is strong , it maybe iv never used it but one thing that stands out to me is the fact that riptropin gave me more sides than anything iv ever used but it's not the best GH I have used, when you run a pharma GH like humatrope or saizen and see the difference in just skin after 6 weeks, I'm not saying sides dont play a part as they do but water retention can give sides like cts giving the impression it's good GH yet it's not that pure IMO .


----------



## h901 (Jul 4, 2010)

Isn't all pharma hgh the same? Are they not all made to the same standards? What makes one pharma hgh better than the other?


----------



## DannySprings (Nov 18, 2011)

h901 said:


> Isn't all pharma hgh the same? Are they not all made to the same standards? What makes one pharma hgh better than the other?


true but from a fda quality and just as if not more important/relevant from an ethical viewpoint iranian, chinese, russian standards may not be the same as american fda standards personally i'm happy with any pharm grade, although when dealing with certain companys ankibio being one caught sending bunk gear to the ''black'' market, gensci another more recent scandal while the probability of this happening if you get a contact is say pfizer is most likely going to be less although it may be harder to get this contact to begin with due to far stricter licensing etc


----------



## h901 (Jul 4, 2010)

DannySprings said:


> true but from a fda quality and just as if not more important/relevant from an ethical viewpoint iranian, chinese, russian standards may not be the same as american fda standards personally i'm happy with any pharm grade, although when dealing with certain companys ankibio being one caught sending bunk gear to the ''black'' market, gensci another more recent scandal while the probability of this happening if you get a contact is say pfizer is most likely going to be less although it may be harder to get this contact to begin with due to far stricter licensing etc


Oh ok.

Let's say all UK licensed pharma grade hgh, in theory shouldn't they all be the same?


----------



## DannySprings (Nov 18, 2011)

h901 said:


> Oh ok.
> 
> Let's say all UK licensed pharma grade hgh, in theory shouldn't they all be the same?


yup the end product should be the exact same i.u for i.u


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Although premixed Pharma GH like Nutropin AQ does not degrade as fast as powdered versions say like Geno.....


----------



## DannySprings (Nov 18, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Although premixed Pharma GH like Nutropin AQ does not degrade as fast as powdered versions say like Geno.....


good point


----------



## gaspmuscle (Feb 28, 2013)

pfizer geno pen, nordipen-nordilet and black tops hyge are great ! 

ansomone and saizen also.


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

Is ansomone expensive in comparison to Genotropin?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

GetSuperBig said:


> Is ansomone expensive in comparison to Genotropin?


No much much cheaper, ive just got some to help aid my recovery from surgery next week


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Ive only ever used Hyge and nothing is making me switch to Pharma, very happy with them.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Ive only ever used Hyge and nothing is making me switch to Pharma, very happy with them.


What Hyges do you use please? Pin wheel or DNA/tribal , 25x8s or 10x10s , which colour tops , security sticker and counterfeit sticker or none, verification on .cn or another site or none at all?

Thanks in advance I'm just planning on buying a years worth and my supplier has said he can get Hyges 25x8ius bluey green tops with dna/tribal logo on top, security sticker and anti counterfeit sticker and codes that check out on .cn so wondered if anyone uses these if you do then on top of my research I think I'm gonna give these a shot.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Roid-Rage said:


> What Hyges do you use please? Pin wheel or DNA/tribal , 25x8s or 10x10s , which colour tops , security sticker and counterfeit sticker or none, verification on .cn or another site or none at all?
> 
> Thanks in advance I'm just planning on buying a years worth and my supplier has said he can get Hyges 25x8ius bluey green tops with dna/tribal logo on top, security sticker and anti counterfeit sticker and codes that check out on .cn so wondered if anyone uses these if you do then on top of my research I think I'm gonna give these a shot.


The only Hyge I would ever use and have only ever used are the originals mate:

View attachment 164487


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> The only Hyge I would ever use and have only ever used are the originals mate:
> 
> View attachment 164487


Fair enough I cant get them ones though unfortunately, cheers anyway, does it not concern you that the website doesn't work anymore?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Roid-Rage said:


> Fair enough I cant get them ones though unfortunately, cheers anyway, does it not concern you that the website doesn't work anymore?


Cant say i noticed mate, last time i scratched off a panel and went on the website it was fine. Got a new box in yesterday so will check on there.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Cant say i noticed mate, last time i scratched off a panel and went on the website it was fine. Got a new box in yesterday so will check on there.


The website on the box on your pic doesn't load up a page at all, ye have a look when you get chance see if I'm doing something wrong although I work in IT and typing in a website url doesn't really leave a lot of room for failure haha


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

saizen


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> pharma grade, ive only tried Pfizer and Ansomone, Ansomone won it for me, felt so much stronger. Had to half my dose then eventually come off it, sides were too great.


What dose were you running mate?


----------



## whoknows (Mar 18, 2014)

Any opinions on the Jintropin's with scratch off panels that are flying around now?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

TITO said:


> What dose were you running mate?


started on a full 4iu vial, but after 2/3 days dryness was crippling me, couldnt walk after training legs my knee tendons were that sore. Dropped down to 2iu and even then sides with painful. Strongest GH i ever used. Was using Pfizer pens before Ansomones, they were good, far less sides for me.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> started on a full 4iu vial, but after 2/3 days dryness was crippling me, couldnt walk after training legs my knee tendons were that sore. Dropped down to 2iu and even then sides with painful. Strongest GH i ever used. Was using Pfizer pens before Ansomones, they were good, far less sides for me.


Cheers clubber, I can source Ansomones so may check them out, so id need less iu then say hyges as its stronger etc?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

TITO said:


> Cheers clubber, I can source Ansomones so may check them out, so id need less iu then say hyges as its stronger etc?


far less!

i did a full 4iu ansomone, crippled me. Day after than i did full 8iu hyge, not really any sides to compare. Ansomone all the way for me.

make sure your ansomones have the correct security code on them, you can see pics of legit and fakes on theyre official website.

the code is on the box with seal over it, not on the sticker;


----------

